# skeeter pee stalled at 1.00 sg



## KevinVG (Feb 14, 2016)

My skeeter pee seems to have stalled at about 1.00 s.g.
I racked it to secondary at 1.012 s.g.

I am wondering what I should do?

Yeast added 1/16/16 (EC-1118)
1/16/16 1.066
1/19/16 1.03
1/25/16 1.02
1/31/16 1.00
2/8/16 1.00
2/14/16 1.00

This is only my second batch of wine so I am very new to this.

I am planing to back sweeten, so maybe I leave it as is?


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 14, 2016)

I am not an expert in such situations, but, yes, I would leave it. I think there is little chance of restarting this batch. As you say, you will backsweeten anyway, so I would rack and stabilize.

Only comments are: (1) this will have only 8.6% ABV. (2) I would double-check my hydrometer in plain water, just in case it is off a little!


----------



## richmke (Feb 15, 2016)

I wouldn't worry about it. I add sugar to bring up the sweetness, so you just have to add a little less.


----------



## Arne (Feb 15, 2016)

Bet if you get it warm the s.g. will slowly go down. Might take a while, but I will bet it will go down to at least 0.996. I might also be wrong. I would also let it sit til it clears then stabalize and sweeten. Doing it this way probably takes more time and you will have to wait a bit longer before consuming. Arne.


----------



## KevinVG (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks for the advice. Turns out my hydrometer is off. 
It reads 1.000 at 90 degrees in my tap water. 
1.004 at 60 degrees of my tap water. 

So, I figure my skeeter pee is actually .997 and fully fermented.

I wish I would have known before I started so I could have targeted a bit more abv


----------



## Arne (Feb 16, 2016)

I wish I would have known before I started so I could have targeted a bit more abv[/QUOTE]

LOL, no worries. Just have another glass. If you havn't had it before, be a little careful with it. Doesn't taste like alcohol and you can get too much before you know what happened. Don't ask how I know. Arne.


----------

